# Tecumseh date of manufacture



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Trying to find out how old this tecumseh 3hp model # H30-35311M 
serial # 0085B

Comes off a craftsman edger/trimmer Model #536.870542
Code 0088

Thanks JD


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like a horizontal shaft engine built on the 85th day of 2000.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

THANKS JUNEBUG i THOUGHT IS WAS A LOT OLDER,WHEN I LOOKED FOR A MANUAL FOR IT ON SEARS WEBSITE THE SCHEMATIC DATE WAS 1978.MAYBE THE ENGINE WAS CHANGED. Thanks JD


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

J.D.Thibodeaux said:


> Trying to find out how old this tecumseh 3hp model # H30-35311M
> serial # 0085B
> 
> Comes off a craftsman edger/trimmer Model #536.870542
> ...


From this info, you can not get a date of manufacture. You need to post the DOM number which is found in the same area as the model & serial number.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

indypower said:


> From this info, you can not get a date of manufacture. You need to post the DOM number which is found in the same area as the model & serial number.


Thanks I'll look for it when i get off work.


----------



## D ware (Sep 10, 2020)

Mine is HH120 120204F SER 9229F,
WHEN?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Back then, both TC and B&S used a Julian date as the S/N. So yours could be 1979, 1989 or 1999. I doubt it's older, but you get the point.


----------



## D ware (Sep 10, 2020)

When did they stopproduction of the HH 120 ?


----------



## D ware (Sep 10, 2020)

Found one last week , New in the box .


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

D ware said:


> Found one last week , New in the box .


Nice. When I worked for a Central, we had a distributor go out of bus. in Nyack, NY in the mid-90's. He still had brand-new Clinton engines in the box. Never know what you'll find out there!
FYI Tecumseh went belly-up, in Feb. 2009 Engine Division assets were bought by Certified Parts Corp. (CPC).
HH120 if taken care of will should last decades.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI if you're interested...CPC re-introduced engines made by LCT (Chinese) under Lauson brand name.
BTW Husqvarna bought the Peerless line of transmissions/gearboxes and continues to mfg. many of the same products such as T-boxes.


----------

